# Spray Painting a Layout Blind



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Ok guys, need a little advice and direction on this one...scored a sweet deal on a FA Pro-landr' and I have heard guys doing this to the newer blinds out there. I just want to see what spray paint I should use, what colors, etc. Also if anyone has any tips/tricks to spray bombing a layout blind or pics, that would be good too! Thanks guys for the help!


Chad


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Use a light tan.. It is just a dusting to take the sheen off of the blind..


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I went and filled a bucket full of dirt and added water and mudded the heck out of it, no sheen and cost me nothing to do it.Just let the mud dry in the sun fully then just brush off with a broom when it is dry.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

raisinrat said:


> I went and filled a bucket full of dirt and added water and mudded the heck out of it, no sheen and cost me nothing to do it.Just let the mud dry in the sun fully then just brush off with a broom when it is dry.


I plan on doing that after the spray painting...I have heard the paint gets the mud to stick better to the blind.


----------



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

Don't waste your time painting it. The mud will stick just fine just rub it on the blind let it dry and brush it off and done.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I heard that the newer blinds are made from a new material that does not allow the mud to stick and thus the reason that painting became popular..


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I heard that the newer blinds are made from a new material that does not allow the mud to stick and thus the reason that painting became popular..


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

stand over the blind at about 2' above and shallow angle (near parallel) and "dust" over the blind. remember; you're not painting, just dusting the blind to get the adhesion you're talking about above.

use something like Krylon Khaki. they have a line of camo spray paints and the last bit of advise I'd give you is more of a blanket statement about my feelings on camo patterns; most are too dark.

if you're going to err either way - always lean towards lighter over darker. proper grassing will darken and blend it in better. remember; you can shadow light - shadowing dark just makes things darker.

just the opposite in decoys. (which btw, this dusting technique can revitalize dekes that have some high mileage and/or you feel they're too light.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Hmmmm it look and feels the same has mine and I have yet to see anything on the ads they put out about that. mine is only 3 or 4 years old. I think the paint thing came about because the big time guys got tired of mudding new blinds all the time.Plus if mud can't stick to the fabric I would also wounder about the paint sticking


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I watched a demo face to face with Fred Zink last year and he had his own blind (Avery Finisher) straight out of the box and he said the first thing he did was give it a light dusting of paint. He said while the material they used was very durable, that the PVC coating/fibers in it, did not allow for the mud to stick very well.

He had Krylon Ultra Flat Tan (available at Wal-Mart) and virtually said what Branta did about the dusting...


Then further, I have been told by many of his counterparts, hunting partners, etc., that another popular method is to spray, mud, place a killer weed kit on it (particularly the squared/90degree areas, and then use a broom and mud the whole thing. Some guys I met that legitimately kill 500+ geese a year amongst their group use all the aforementioned methods and they only use Powerhunters exclusively due to their low profile....so take it for what its worth. I have done 2 blinds in the painting and I tried 1 in the triple combo of paint, mud, killer weed, and mud (way too much work)...I am getting ready to do a finisher here within the next couple weeks and I intend on hitting it with a few stripes of brown and the rest will be a light tan....Mud....then grass on the hunt.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

The mud sticks much better with paint first. 

Krylon Fusion Ultra Flat Khaki.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Guess most people don't hunt in the rain. Bye bye mud.

I dusted mine with flat khaki. Added a couple black squiggles here and there for no good reason. Then mudded it.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

I dusted mine with a flat brown let it dry then did the mud . Later on I added raffia and straw then I used more spray paint to give the blind a better look . I will brush it in with native vegetation in the field. It's a lot of prep work but it equals less hassle once you get to your spot . Just my .02 



Jward


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

I was wondering about this as well.I see Rogers has the Natural Gear finisher for $60 less than the Shadowgrass.Between mud and ground cover from the field,will it blend in good?Or should I spend the extra for shadowgrass?


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

The camo pattern on a layout blind is somewhat irrelavent. As long as you fill it with vegatation it doesn't matter what is underneath that isn't seen.

Ken


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I heard that the newer blinds are made from a new material that does not allow the mud to stick and thus the reason that painting became popular..


You are correct and also if you hunt in rain it will wash the mud away and the scean will be back. I sprayed my blinds using flat tan, flat brown and olive drab.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

road trips said:


> I was wondering about this as well.I see Rogers has the Natural Gear finisher for $60 less than the Shadowgrass.Between mud and ground cover from the field,will it blend in good?Or should I spend the extra for shadowgrass?


when it comes to camo...if you can get it cheaper, by all means do it, don't get hung up on the pattern IMO.

However,

Call Rogers and see if the different colors of camo indicate a certain year or run of the blind...Example: Old FA Sport Utility Blinds--Awesome for tearing down, packing, carrying, etc. The new ones...TERRIBLE...Old ones cost more than the new ones for that reason.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Chad...

Krylon Ultra Flat in Khaki is what my friends down here are using with good results. They then dust lighter patterns over the khaki color, and then at the end put some black lines on it to break it up. They still have to stubble and such, but not nearly as much...just on the corners. 

Mud washes off. Plain and simple. Remember that day in the parking lot at MWW when we spent some 90 minutes each slopping mud, mud, and more mud on the blinds...only to have the drizzle start an hour later and wash it all off? 

I'm painting both of my blinds...no more killer weed for me either except for on the corners.


----------



## svs (Dec 3, 2008)

Dahmer said:


> You are correct and also if you hunt in rain it will wash the mud away and the scean will be back. I sprayed my blinds using flat tan, flat brown and olive drab.


Exactly correct Jeff. Sprayed mine with Krylon Khaki from Wal-mart with a light dusting, hold can 8-10" and fog the blind and add all-terrain killerweed and you will also cut down the time it takes you camo your blind. Mudding is way to much work and a mess unless you have 5 kids.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

This is a before picture...brand new. Then an after picture in the mud state.
The only place I dusted with spray paint is the mesh screen where your face is. I camo in the type of field I'm hunting. Wheat stubble or corn.....works for me.


----------

